# How Not To Operate a Tractor Based Small Business



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I decided to put a little more effort into using the 4000 and NAA to generate a little extra income this year, but things did not quite go as planned. Past winters have supplied good work for snow removal from neighboring drive ways. I planned to start charging for this service, $20-$25 per driveway, with more attention to doing a good job. Absolutely NO SNOW, not one snow removal job. Had one snowfall of 3" that was totally gone the next afternoon. NET PROFIT $0.00. Next was to pre-till gardens in Feb for freezing, then a planting till in May. I also planned on charging for this service. Of the 7 garden plots I have been tilling for the past 5 years, 5 decided not to do gardens this year for various reasons. I did not even get to the charging part. NET PROFIT $50.00. Not doing very well but at least it was something. Then took a small job of moving 2 yards of dirt for a close neighbor for $75.00. Things are finally looking up. Finished job in 30 min with scoop on NAA since tight quarters. NET PROFIT $75.00. We are on our way, finally. After finishing the job, I parked the tractor for the night. While getting off the left side of the tractor, my left knee buckled out from under me, my right foot caught under the clutch pedal, and I was thrown very hard on the ground. The cell phone in my pocket was shattered, as well as my right leg. Horrible 25 mi trip to the ER. Surgery next day to replace upper leg bone with metal rod and 3 pins. 6 days in hospital, then transferred to rehab unit. 4 days into rehab and leg was swelling with intolerable pain. Back to hospital for 2nd surgery. Found massive hematoma in upper right leg. Installed wound vac forced drainage and received 5 units of blood to replace lost. Sampled fluid in kneecap for infection, very painful. Hospital stay stay this time was 7 days to check for infection. Back to rehab for 7 days. Released today, but still cannot support weight on leg or walk without walker. The worst part was absolutely no family contact the entire time from ambulance transport til today's release due to virus restrictions. Even had to wear mask as patient, very miserable. Recovery time estimated at 3-4 months. TOTAL COST $215,000. I think my tractor small jobs business is completely and utterly bankrupt. Hope all had a better April than I had.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Yikes, hope things do ok on the leg.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow! 
You just better work on healing up and staying safe for a bit Ed.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No good! Got to watch those Feet placement a bit more closely. Hope you get a speedy recovery, though I suspect a long road of struggle and misery. Hope you had insurance too.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Really sorry to hear that Ed.... I wish you the best and hope for a full/speedy recovery.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

OUCH! Your whole year so far hurts! I'll send a prayer of healing out for you. I'm pretty sure you have a shot at worst April this year. Sorry that there is no cash prize for that. Is your equipment all home where it belongs? And look at the next few weeks as a good time to clean the guns, reload some ammo, tie some flies, take up quilting or knitting, or writing that great novel we all have inside of us. What you don't want to do is watch a lot of daytime TV. I think I've killed more brain cells watching daytime TV that in all the years I was drinking. I sure hope you are feeling and doing better soon.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

bontai Joe said:


> OUCH! Your whole year so far hurts! I'll send a prayer of healing out for you. I'm pretty sure you have a shot at worst April this year. Sorry that there is no cash prize for that. Is your equipment all home where it belongs? And look at the next few weeks as a good time to clean the guns, reload some ammo, tie some flies, take up quilting or knitting, or writing that great novel we all have inside of us. What you don't want to do is watch a lot of daytime TV. I think I've killed more brain cells watching daytime TV that in all the years I was drinking. I sure hope you are feeling and doing better soon.



All the tractors and equipment are in the barn thanks to my neighbor and good friend Jerry. Glad I taught him how to operate both tractors. One major project will be to add an additional step to both tractors to reduce height of dismount. Will start working on the designs as soon as I can get around. House bound for now until leg gets strong enough to support weight.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

A few years ago, I made 37 pounds of very high quality black powder. The home grown exceeds the performance of Goex that I was using as a base. I picked up a new Ruger Blackhawk in 45LC. I hated the skinney factory plastic grips, so I tried my first ever woodworking project. I hand carved and finished a larger set of wood grips from a piece of black cherry that has been drying in Dad's garage rafters for 50 years. Final finish is 40 hand rubbed coats of linseed oil. I think I will load up some BP compressed loads to compare with some smokeless Power Pistol loads. I cast my own 255 gr half round .45 cal bullets that fit the 50 cal ML rifle and the 45 cal pistol. Should be fun.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Time for an old dog to learn a new trick. Since I will be laid up for awhile, I sold a S&W 686 Long Tom, 8-3/8 SS barrel, .357 mag. and bought a Yamaha LL16M accoustic guitar. I have wanted to learn to play for several years, and now seems like the ideal time to give it a try. Wish me luck.

The other half saw a commercial where they dip the handles of tools in a can of rubber and it gives a rubber coating to the handles. She is inquiring if this stuff can be purchased in bulk, 55 gal drums, and can it be brush applied. This does not bode well for my future.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Good luck with the guitar! Who are your influences? I've always loved blues and certain styles of jazz guitar. Among my favorites are Nick Colione, Peter White and..... Stevie Ray Vaughn. Nice job on the grips.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Good luck with the guitar! Who are your influences? I've always loved blues and certain styles of jazz guitar. Among my favorites are Nick Colionne , Peter White and..... Stevie Ray Vaughn. Nice job on the grips!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Good luck with the guitar! Who are your influences? I've always loved blues and certain styles of jazz guitar. Among my favorites are Nick Colione, Peter White and..... Stevie Ray Vaughn. Nice job on the grips.



I like the sound of Johnny Cash and the Carter family. They use a slightly different technique that produces a great effect. I also like the Western style of Marty Robbins, But that may be too complicated. My daughter bought me 2 beginners books. One is strumming and notes, and the second is finger picking. The both are old folk songs that I like.

I was pleased with how the grips turned out They are 1/8 larger at the metal attachment and slightly larger in the palm area. It took about 3 weeks to make them, but it was an interesting project. The bigger grips tightened up the groups considerably as the butt end does not rotate in the palm as much. A nice toy to play with.


----------



## Eddiefrasure (May 3, 2020)

Nice grips I own several guns myself got a sw357 I would like larger grips on stay with guitar I am 70 and learning lap steel played guatir for years always wanted steel to play so just take it easy and put guatir in corner where you have to walk by it than you will have to pick it up way I did been playing for 50 years and stay safe be careful on tractor I have had open heart and 4stokes still play on mine enjoy while you can new member ed


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Eddiefrasure said:


> Nice grips I own several guns myself got a sw357 I would like larger grips on stay with guitar I am 70 and learning lap steel played guatir for years always wanted steel to play so just take it easy and put guatir in corner where you have to walk by it than you will have to pick it up way I did been playing for 50 years and stay safe be careful on tractor I have had open heart and 4stokes still play on mine enjoy while you can new member ed


I put a set of Houge Unigrips on my Ruger Redhawk 44 mag. They are substantially larger than the original rosewood grips. They absorb a lot of the heavy recoil and make the gun a lot more pleasant to shoot. the groups also tightened up. At 25 yds offhand, the groups went from a 5" average to a sub 2" average. I believe a lot of this difference was the substantial reduction in recoil.

Has anyone run across the original black powder loading spec for the 45LC with 250 gr cast bullet? I found 2 sources that claim the original load. Also, black powder was not graded when the 45LC was originally loaded as it is today. You could purchase black powder as cannon powder, very coarse, general purpose for rifles and pistols, medium grade, and flash powder, finely ground. From that resource, I would tend to reject an original load that uses today's powder grading. The first load is 35 gr of BP and 2 wads. The second is 40 gr of BP and no wads. I find it difficult to believe that factory loads of that era used wadding in their loads. Another source said fill the case with BP, no volume listed, then add bullet to top of case and compress 1/4" into the case. The last sounds more correct to me for that era, so that will be my starting point. I know you cannot overload BP in a cartridge with a compressed load, but you can make a bomb by under loading and having an air gap in the load.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Ed, you have had a helluva time! I can hardly imagine how much hurting that bad luck handed you!! Take it easy, but you HAVE to keep active.
I envy you and your revolver. I had a lot of different ones over the years even a new Super Blackhawk .44 mag. That was when we Canadians didn't have the laws??like now. Did you see or hear of what our Prime Minister and his crew did a few days ago? They banned 1500 or so makes and models of rifles!! Unreal.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

deerhide said:


> Ed, you have had a helluva time! I can hardly imagine how much hurting that bad luck handed you!! Take it easy, but you HAVE to keep active.
> I envy you and your revolver. I had a lot of different ones over the years even a new Super Blackhawk .44 mag. That was when we Canadians didn't have the laws??like now. Did you see or hear of what our Prime Minister and his crew did a few days ago? They banned 1500 or so makes and models of rifles!! Unreal.


It's crazy that politicians can turn honest, hard working, law abiding citizens into criminals overnight with a piece of legislation that no reasonable person can tolerate. Here in Madison County, Kentucky, the Sheriff's Office is actively promoting Concealed Carry for all those with knowledge and moderate skills with firearms. I had to report a theft several years ago when settling my fathers estate. The deputy knew everything about me before he exited the cruiser. We talked a little bit and he said the Concealed Carry had really helped law enforcement. Property crimes were down 85% since it was implemented. He asked me to encourage all my friends to get their CC permit.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

deerhide said:


> Ed, you have had a helluva time! I can hardly imagine how much hurting that bad luck handed you!! Take it easy, but you HAVE to keep active.
> I envy you and your revolver. I had a lot of different ones over the years even a new Super Blackhawk .44 mag. That was when we Canadians didn't have the laws??like now. Did you see or hear of what our Prime Minister and his crew did a few days ago? They banned 1500 or so makes and models of rifles!! Unreal.


I see on these crime shows where somebody has 100 rounds of ammo, and that makes him a hardened criminal. They would have a field day ever cataloging the ammo locked up in my safe plus all the reloading components to make more. I tend to keep between between 1,000 -2,000 rounds on hand for each caliber, rifle, pistol, and shotgun. This was a direct result of Obama's shift in tactics to lay off gun restrictions and concentrate all the efforts to restrict access to ammunition and reloading supplies. I stopped buying powder, bullets, primers and other supplies at quantities I have always used. I buy powder now in 4 or 8 pound jugs, jacketed bullets in 1,000-2,000 bulk quantities, primers in 2 ea, 1,000 bricks, cases in 1,000 lots, shotgun shells by the case instead of box, 22 shells by the case, plus I keep over 5,000 45 cal cast bullets and a minimum of 100 pounds of lead for casting. I hate to feel like a hoarder, but I won't let a damned politician dictate the availability and pricing of ammo or components ever again. I am not the only one around here doing this. Also, I am paying 25% less for buying in bulk.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How about that guitar?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

pogobill said:


> How about that guitar?


My youngest daughter is doing the legwork for me. She added a few extras I knew nothing about. She had to wait 5 days for it to be delivered to the retail outlet from the warehouse in Cincinnati. They carried a cheaper model in stock, but the one I picked out is assembled by hand, has a one piece face and back, and uses premium materials. It is supposed to have a deeper and softer tone. Per Yamaha, it is comparable in sound and quality to a Martin at double the price. Anyway, she delivered it last night. It is a great looking guitar and has great sound just picking the strings. I can hardly wait to try it out. It came with a soft travel case that she didn't care for, so she added a Road-Runner hard case that is heavily padded and has multiple storage pockets. The sales guy she worked with told her the factory strings were junk, so she bought a high quality set of new strings and 4 spare sets. The store installed the new strings and tuned it. She also had a 2" padded nylon strap installed. She also bought a good electronic tuner and a electronic beat counter. She added a complete chord chart that must have 1000 chords in it. Way too much for an old man. She also brought in a variety of picks, some basic song books, 1 Christmas, 1 Gospel, and 1 Folk songs. These are designed for the beginner and use a maximum of 5 total chords, usually 3 per song. They also include strumming rhythm and finger melody with finger and chord charts, so you can play either way. I have learned how to read sheet music over the years which is a great help now. I am trying to learn a few basic chords to hit the right notes, but having some trouble with the fingers hitting double strings. It's hard to keep the last joint straight to keep it on one string and reach across the fret board. The instruction book says this is normal and will take several weeks to toughen the fingers and develop memory. The finger reach seems the most difficult. I played with it from the time Sandy delivered it until the other half came in at 4 AM and said enough is enough. Sandy would not tell me how much extra she spent. Just Happy Birthday, Father's Day, Christmas, etc. It's nice to have good kids around to look after you. I think the guitar thing is a little harder than I expected, but I am anxious to get started in the learning process.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's good that you can read music! I used to be able to, but that has long since left my memory. I plunk and pick from time to time, just never spent the time to get good at it. Perhaps I will now that you have given me a little encouragement!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

pogobill said:


> It's good that you can read music! I used to be able to, but that has long since left my memory. I plunk and pick from time to time, just never spent the time to get good at it. Perhaps I will now that you have given me a little encouragement!


Sounds like another old dog may learn a few new tricks. Good luck and enjoy. I read that the best way to learn is to set aside 1 hour per day, preferably the same time each day and relax and enjoy. Don't be in any hurry and it will come.


----------



## Bluetractorman (Aug 23, 2019)

deerhide said:


> Ed, you have had a helluva time! I can hardly imagine how much hurting that bad luck handed you!! Take it easy, but you HAVE to keep active.
> I envy you and your revolver. I had a lot of different ones over the years even a new Super Blackhawk .44 mag. That was when we Canadians didn't have the laws??like now. Did you see or hear of what our Prime Minister and his crew did a few days ago? They banned 1500 or so makes and models of rifles!! Unreal.


I ran across a list of the banned weapons. Interesting to note that it isn`t all rifles. The 20mm Lahti anti-tank gun (that was sold mail order in the 60`s for 99 bucks) 37 mm anti-tank guns, military mortars, etc. Here`s a link listing them. https://www.mrcolionnoir.com/list-o...f-the-prime-ministers-cabinet-not-parliament/


----------



## clark james (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey Ed, sorry to learn about your tractor tribulations and best wishes on recovery. I'm with you on your self defense beliefs although I'm not in to black powder. My interests run to center fire rifle reloading. Used to do a lot of groundhog hunting before the coyotes came in. Now, they are few and far between. Best wishes and good luck with your guitar. Stay safe, my friend.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

You are just skimming the reason to not do a tractor based business; insurance and liability. The bad fall might have happened at any time getting off the machine. that is just a risk you take when you get into the seat. The real risk is if someone says you caused someone else real damage. maybe THEY fell getting off the machine, then your world is in worse shape than you leg. I would never risk charging someone for tractor work, unless it is a real business that is properly insured.

eta: the most hilarious part of the Canadian AWB is that it is based on the weapons having no practical purpose, such as not being suitable for hunting, BUT they also have a temporary exemption for the natives that are using them for hunting!! until they can get more suitable hunting rifles. That twisted thinking is in black and white for all to see.
ps. I hunt with a couple ARs (1 in 6.8spc and one in 300blk). I consider my 270win bolt action rifle unsuitable for hunting. It wrecks too much of the animal. ARs are also fantastic for getting young kids into shooting; no recoil and can shrink the LOP down to fit them. My kids have shot the AR-15 I got for them to shoot (5.56) at the age of 3. I have a couple other ban-worthy rifles that were actually designed as get-arounds from Clinton's AWB, Keltec SU-16 and Hi-Point 995. I am guessing they are named as banned rifles in Canada now. Too bad. They would be great guns to take hiking in the deep wilderness.


----------



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> I decided to put a little more effort into using the 4000 and NAA to generate a little extra income this year, but things did not quite go as planned. Past winters have supplied good work for snow removal from neighboring drive ways. I planned to start charging for this service, $20-$25 per driveway, with more attention to doing a good job. Absolutely NO SNOW, not one snow removal job. Had one snowfall of 3" that was totally gone the next afternoon. NET PROFIT $0.00. Next was to pre-till gardens in Feb for freezing, then a planting till in May. I also planned on charging for this service. Of the 7 garden plots I have been tilling for the past 5 years, 5 decided not to do gardens this year for various reasons. I did not even get to the charging part. NET PROFIT $50.00. Not doing very well but at least it was something. Then took a small job of moving 2 yards of dirt for a close neighbor for $75.00. Things are finally looking up. Finished job in 30 min with scoop on NAA since tight quarters. NET PROFIT $75.00. We are on our way, finally. After finishing the job, I parked the tractor for the night. While getting off the left side of the tractor, my left knee buckled out from under me, my right foot caught under the clutch pedal, and I was thrown very hard on the ground. The cell phone in my pocket was shattered, as well as my right leg. Horrible 25 mi trip to the ER. Surgery next day to replace upper leg bone with metal rod and 3 pins. 6 days in hospital, then transferred to rehab unit. 4 days into rehab and leg was swelling with intolerable pain. Back to hospital for 2nd surgery. Found massive hematoma in upper right leg. Installed wound vac forced drainage and received 5 units of blood to replace lost. Sampled fluid in kneecap for infection, very painful. Hospital stay stay this time was 7 days to check for infection. Back to rehab for 7 days. Released today, but still cannot support weight on leg or walk without walker. The worst part was absolutely no family contact the entire time from ambulance transport til today's release due to virus restrictions. Even had to wear mask as patient, very miserable. Recovery time estimated at 3-4 months. TOTAL COST $215,000. I think my tractor small jobs business is completely and utterly bankrupt. Hope all had a better April than I had.


Better stick to raising chickens. Good luck.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Eron said:


> Better stick to raising chickens. Good luck.


I just need to tell the neighbors that I cannot continue to do all the tractor work for free. They need to contribute enough to cover fuel costs and oil charges. I have too much tied up in tractors and equipment to do everything for free. If they cannot cover the actual operating expenses of using the tractors, they can go back to the hand method. I don't think asking to cover fuel costs is too much to ask.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Made great progress today. Not on leg. Memorized 4 chords for guitar, ones most used, with finger positions. A great feat for a memory challenged senior. Now have to get the fingers to function, ends arched so they don't touch ajoining strings and long enough to reach across fret board. Need a lot of practice on getting right sound and changing chords. I learned to note pick the melody on 2 simple Xmas songs without too many mistakes. Again, difficulty stretching fingers to get right note. Daughter brought in a floor stand so I keep it handy instead of putting back in case after each use. Practicing 3x a day for 30+ minutes working. Like to increase a little when fingers toughen up a bit.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My big bear paw hands made playing a guitar extremely hard. My fat fingers were ALWAYS touching neighboring strings. I learned 3 chords back in the day. The only thing I can do now is tune my wife's guitar for her.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

The physical therapist stopped by late Fri while I was messing with it. He went back to his car and returned with a small tub of putty. He said to divide it in half and knead it in both hands for 20 min 3x daily. He said this would loosen up the frozen joints and give better flexibility and range of motion. He said he works with people who have had joint replacement in the hands. It is not a miracle cure. It causes the joints to ache and takes time to be effective. So, I started a new round of hand PT today. Hope this helps. Right now it just hurts, along with the leg exercises.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't press the strings too hard, you'll hurt your finger tips.... Ooppps, to late!! Fingers tips will callus up and that part of the pain will go away.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> I just need to tell the neighbors that I cannot continue to do all the tractor work for free. They need to contribute enough to cover fuel costs and oil charges. I have too much tied up in tractors and equipment to do everything for free. If they cannot cover the actual operating expenses of using the tractors, they can go back to the hand method. I don't think asking to cover fuel costs is too much to ask.


big risks there. If you are charging, you are by definition a professional, and therefore take on a pile more liability. If you have friends worth doing work for, they will also do stuff for you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I saw a sign one time, back in the '70's I believe. It said Something to this effect.... "A$$, Gra$$ or Ga$, I don't work for free."
No liability there.... at least for one of the options!!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I saw a sign one time, back in the '70's I believe. It said Something to this effect.... "A$$, Gra$$ or Ga$$, I don't work for free."
> No liability there.... at least for one of the options!!


the Mrs. may think otherwise.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup, could be a serious issue there . 


Groo said:


> the Mrs. may think otherwise.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, not if you just take the Gas!


----------



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

Just take cash only.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I remember seeing a sign in a repair shop that said:"In God we trust, all others pay cash"


----------

